# Grauer Star??



## Lucy79 (28. Okt. 2012)

Hallo!

Mir fiel eben so auf, dass unser roter Koi auf beiden Augen eine sehr trübe Pupille hat, sieht aus wie Grauer __ Star...  Kennt das jemand?  Wie gut kommt ein blinder Koi klar?


das Bild ist leider nicht so gut, aber weiter vergrößern geht nicht


----------



## Joerg (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Grauer  Star??*

Susanne,
eine Augentrübung kann bei älteren schon mal vorkommen.
Er wird wohl schlechter Futter finden oder länger danach gründeln müssen.

Beobachte ihn, wenn er abmagert solltest du was unternehmen.


----------



## jolantha (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Grauer  Star??*

Hallo Jörg
ganz so einfach ist das nicht, das Alter spielt keine Rolle
Augentrübungen können durch starke Schleimabsonderungenentstehen, wenn die Haut durch __ Parasiten oder schlechte Wasserbedingungen gereizt wird. 
Auch aufgrund von Verletzungen oder Flüssigkeit im Auge können trübe Augen entstehen. Flüssigkeit im Auge ist häufig die Folge von bakteriellen Infektionen.

Wenn die Trübung im Inneren des Auges auftritt, sind meistens Parasiten oder Mangelerscheinungen die Ursache.


----------



## Lucy79 (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Grauer  Star??*

also es ist nur die Pupille, die Hornhaut an sich ist ok und klar..  muss ihn evtl. mal rausfangen für ein besseres Foto...  er ist gut genährt und ist ca. 4 Jahre alt....  hatte bisher keine Probleme, sonst ist am ganzen Koi nix Auffälliges zu sehen, Flossen und Haut gut... 

hier mal ein Foto wo er ganz zu sehen ist


----------



## Joerg (28. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Grauer  Star??*

Hallo Jo,
damit hast du natürlich Recht. Es gibt viele Ursachen für eine Trübung. 
Auf dem Bild sah er schon älter aus und ich hab auch einen Koi, der im Auge etwas trübe ist.

Die meisten Ursachen sind glücklicherweise vorrübergehend und gehen mit guten Bedingungen wieder zurück oder lassen sich behandeln.


----------



## jolantha (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Grauer  Star??*

Jörg,
 einigen wir uns darauf, daß man nach dem 5 ten Bier auch ein wenig trübe auf den Augen ist


----------



## Lucy79 (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Grauer  Star??*

hmm.. nur... wie kommt Bier in den Teich ?


----------



## jolantha (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Grauer  Star??*

Luuuucyyyy !  
Aber vielleicht ist Dein Fisch der Grund für den Ausdruck : Du Blindfisch !!:sorry


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Grauer  Star??*

Hi Susanne

blinde Fische kommen eigentlich ganz gut zurecht. 

Karpfen haben ja auch ihre Barteln, ne __ Nase und natürlich auch ihr Seitenlinienorgan um sich zu orientieren und zur Futtersuche. Die Augen sind für sie eher ein untergeordnetes Sinnesorgan, denn ihren natürlichen Lebensräumen ist die Sicht im allgemeinen auch wesentlich schlechter als in einen Garten-/bzw. Koiteich

Ich habe schon seit über 6 Jahren einen blinden Xenomystus nigri (afrikanischer Messerfisch) in meinem Aquarium. Sein Frost-/Lebendfutter findet der problemlos. Probleme bekommt der nur mal wenn im Aquarium was umgestaltet wird, dann eckt der schon mal an unbeweglichen Pflanzen oder Wurzeln an. Nach einem Tag hat der dann aber auch alle Standorte wieder raus

MfG Frank


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Grauer  Star??*

aha... ok.. dann beobachte ich ihn mal, soweit mir da noch möglich ist... zur Zeit seh ich ihn IMMER, da unser Teich recht ,,aufgeräumt " ist und man auch gut bis in 2 Meter Tiefe gucken kann...  wenns zufriert wirds komisch


----------

